# Вопрос по клиникам города Донецка Украина



## Djeki (25 Июл 2009)

Всем доброго времени суток. У нас в Донецке есть клиники, которые занимаются позвоночником первая - это клиника Варавина и вторая - это мануальный центр терапии на базе 5 больницы(водолечебницы). Хотелось бы услышать отзывы о них?  Причем мне не надо их адреса, мне не надо их реклама, меня интересует объективное мнение!!!!!!!  Если кто знает, об этих клиниках, у кого есть свое мнение или уже кто-то посещал их расскажите, пожалуйста.

P.S. Уважаемые модераторы и администраторы, если вы считаете  что где-то здесь реклама, то можете удалить ветку, также удаляйте рекламу в ответах или скройте ее для просмотра других пользователей. Я конечно понимаю, что добавляю Вам работы, но меня очень интересует этот вопрос. Спасибо Вам за понимание!!!!!


----------



## Djeki (30 Июл 2009)

Буду отвечать сам. Странно, что никто не ответил возможно сюда люди с Донецка не попадают.
Клиника доктора Варавина, к сожалению закрылася, хотя говорят что этот человек поднимал лежачих больных. В понедельник пойду в мануальный центр терапии.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Авг 2009)

Без комментариев.


----------



## Djeki (1 Авг 2009)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Без комментариев.


Что значит без комментариев? Владимир, у вас интересная форма общения. Что самое интересное, если вы не заметили по теме, то мне как раз нужны комментарии.


----------



## Ell (1 Авг 2009)

Простите, но  данный форум - не яндекс.
И Вы видите, что специалисты в основном из Москвы и СПб.

Ну невозможно знать всё, в том числе и клиники Украины.

Если есть проблема и вопросы по ней, то создайте тему в соответствующем разделе.


----------



## nuwa (2 Авг 2009)

Посмотрите здесь Сайт врача-вертебролога Вислого А.Л. Донецк. Украина.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Авг 2009)

Доктора Вислого вы в Донецке уже едва ли найдете. Есть такие "самородки", живущие по закону "мыльного пузыря": максимально раздулся... и лопнул! Вообще-то, у нас в Донецке много "целителей", экстрасенсов. Есть даже один "ученик Касьяна"! Но пообщаешься с такими "спецами" и удивляешься тому бреду, который они несут. Хотя, некоторым обывателям это нравится.


----------



## nuwa (2 Авг 2009)

Вам на месте, конечно же, видней, только есть кто-то из личной практики общения или отзывов близких Вам людей, кого Вы могли бы порекомендовать Вашему земляку...


----------



## Djeki (3 Авг 2009)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Доктора Вислого вы в Донецке уже едва ли найдете. Есть такие "самородки", живущие по закону "мыльного пузыря": максимально раздулся... и лопнул! Вообще-то, у нас в Донецке много "целителей", экстрасенсов. Есть даже один "ученик Касьяна"! Но пообщаешься с такими "спецами" и удивляешься тому бреду, который они несут. Хотя, некоторым обывателям это нравится.


Знаем мы этого "ДОКТОРА", члена нью-йорской академии, энергию он проталкивал через бедро, что бы она по позвонкам заструилась и соли поразбивала.


----------



## nuwa (3 Авг 2009)

Спасибо за информацию!


----------

